# Tips for The Heddon Tiny Torpedo Lure



## squirrellhunter

*Do you think fat librarians are rude. I hate Them!!!*​
They're ok00.00%No. They are *****1100.00%


----------



## squirrellhunter

I need tips for the heddon tiny torpedo. I will be participating in :withstupid: uke: :******: :roll: :wink:   :lol: tournament later this spring. I am also looking for tips on Tube Baits.
please help!!!! ><>

^
fishy


----------



## Invector

Tubes are easy to use. Just think of it as a jig that sinks very slowly. As far as the torpedo thing I'm not sure what that is. Are you though looking at small or large mouth bass. Smallies in cooler water are drawn to minnow baits and spinner baits from what I have read.


----------



## njsimonson

Ah yes, the tiny torp - a great surface lure fun on pike but even more exciting on bass. You will want to work it similarly to other topwater lures. A pump-pump-pause retrieve would be a good way to start. Rip it a couple of times to make the blades turn, sputtering water, and then pause it.

Here's a tip, when you're fishing surface plugs like the TT, when you see the fish explode on the lure make sure you FEEL the fish on the line before you make the hookset. Manytimes, you'll watch the fish strike violently and set the hook, more often then not, you'll miss. Make sure the fish is ON the plug.

Tubes? Is there any way you CAN'T fish them? Wacky, weedless, T-rigged, Texposed, Carolina rigged, insert jig, weighted worm hook...the list goes on.

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=29 - 
You'll find how to Texas Rig there, the BEST way for fishing tubes and worms in cover like docks, stumps and backwater deadfalls, where springtime hawgs hang out. Good luck, only 2.75 months til bass time again in ND!


----------

